# Off to Wales to try again next week.



## cremedemonthe (4 September 2015)

Going up to look at another property as still looking for that special place.
I am booked in to see a place next week in the Brecon Beacons, let's hope it's better than the last one which was only fit to bulldoze flat!

Will report back when I have seen it.

Oz


----------



## webble (4 September 2015)

Good luck


----------



## gryff (6 September 2015)

Where exactly cremedementhe?  Only asking as I'm on the southern edge and might be able to help?


----------



## cremedemonthe (6 September 2015)

I've PM'd you Gryff


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 September 2015)

Argh, stuck on M25 for 3 hours !
Saw the place in Brecon today, sadly not for us.
Onwards and upwards for next search


----------



## Nicnac (10 September 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			Argh, stuck on M25 for 3 hours !
Saw the place in Brecon today, sadly not for us.
Onwards and upwards for next search 

Click to expand...

Horse(s) loose on M23 caused chaos today. Luckily it's been caught.  Long journey for one property - as you say onwards and upwards and plenty more fish in the sea etc etc.


----------



## npage123 (10 September 2015)

Sorry you're still looking - you must be just a little bit fed up by now...

Don't know at all what your requirements/budget is, but seen this?

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-46026580.html


----------



## npage123 (10 September 2015)

Got excited about this one, until I saw picture 8 of the workshop...

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-50157409.html


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 September 2015)

Both nice but just over our budget, we are selling our house for a lot lower price as it needs a lot of work which I simply don't have the time or money to do.
The stress for my elderly mum would be too much to have this house brought up to a decent level to sell it for top price (between 280-320k) or that's what I have seen for this road.
So, we have to set our sights a lot lower,there are places out there, just have to find it.
Yesterday's one was this one
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-53864588.html

when I get there (200 miles) I am shown round and then asked, didn't the estate agent tell you we've had an offer (which I understand they are accepting) 
No, no one told me, as well as to be told the 2 acres aren't included but are extra which it DOES NOT state in the listing.
Was not a happy bunny yesterday and then getting stuck on M25 was last straw, started the day so happy too!
I've emailed the agent and they are left in no doubt how fed up I was.
Won't be looking at any of their properties ever again no matter how nice it looks.
PS that workshop in pic 8 makes yesterdays tin shack called a workshop look like a palace


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (13 September 2015)

Hi Cremedementhe, I think we must be looking at the same properties, we're planning to move to Wales too, with about the same budget as yours. Frustrating innit? We went to look at 3 last weekend, one was too small, one was too wet (I mean inside the house). And could we find the third one? Could we hell. An hour and a half of driving round a village, no phone signal, hardly any fuel left in the car and nearly a divorce later we had to abandon the search, when we finally got home and looked at the OS map the house was nowhere near where the details stated. Argh!!

Maybe we should exchange a list of Houses Not to Bother With?

Having said that we are still waiting for an offer on our house despite loads of viewings since May. 'Any minute now'...says our estate agent. Humph!


----------



## cremedemonthe (14 September 2015)

Yes I agree!
Why can't some estate agents just be honest with us?
I found one with over 4 acres and a 2 bed self contained annexe with it, so loads of land for dogs, chickens and us to grow food as well as sorting out a large saddlery workshop all for £207k  great but I ran it past my surveyor and this is what he said!
" the cottage  looks as if a fair amount of work will be needed. There are certainly some damp issues visible and I have a feeling the photographs are flattering what is a dated cottage in need of updating"

He hit the nail right on the head, it is dated but the damp just finished it for us.
It's also on the main coastal road to Cardigan which we'd put up with considering the amount of land with it.

I want to go back this Weds/Thurs but only have one to look at at the mo so may delay until next week.
The map and street view on the estate agents sites are very inaccurate as the postcode can cover up to 80 addresses!
Always go in to google maps and search it out on there, go down to street level and try to match picture to house on estate agent's site if no street view available as in some remote areas, use the satellite view on estate agent's site as it allows you to go lower than google maps, it's often like searching for the needle in the haystack but sat navs simply won't always take you to the right address.
When are you up there next?
Maybe team up !


----------



## cremedemonthe (14 September 2015)

Gala, I've PM'd you my list and viewers notes, Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 September 2015)

Back up next Thursday 24th in Rhayader area to look at a couple more, one will need LOTS of work so going with an open mind!


----------



## Tackytoe (18 September 2015)

Cremedemonth...... How big do you need your workshop to be?

Wondering if any we've viewed may suit as were looking for similar and have viewed oooodles!!

Settled on a less remote location with more land and less outbuildings, compromise that far suits my other half than me....x


----------



## cremedemonthe (18 September 2015)

Tackytoe said:



			Cremedemonth...... How big do you need your workshop to be?

Wondering if any we've viewed may suit as were looking for similar and have viewed oooodles!!

Settled on a less remote location with more land and less outbuildings, compromise that far suits my other half than me....x
		
Click to expand...

About 24 foot x 15 foot minimum, needs to be dry, vermin free, and able to be heated, the sort of building you could live in is the best way to describe it, either wooden or brick.
I need to be able to keep it cool in the summer and warm in the winter, leather's best temperature is 56 degrees F

Oz


----------



## mightymammoth (21 September 2015)

oz, what's been the best way you have found places? Which websites? Like you I'm looking for somewhere but from afar! My area is a bit different to yours I think. Ammaford to Merthyr along the bottom of the brecon beacons.


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 September 2015)

mightymammoth said:



			oz, what's been the best way you have found places? Which websites? Like you I'm looking for somewhere but from afar! My area is a bit different to yours I think. Ammaford to Merthyr along the bottom of the brecon beacons.
		
Click to expand...

I use mainly rightmove and primelocation but being so far away, as soon as I see a good one and organise a visit, it's snapped up!
I had my eye on one with 4.24 acres, a self contained 2 bedroom annexe attached to a 4 bed cottage, loads of parking, large garden to grow food and run chickens, 2 large paddocks for hay and dog's to gallop around in all for £207, 500 !
It has some damp issues by the looks of it but maybe nothing too drastic, but it went!
I passed near Merthyr scooting up to Brecon, nice area but not one I know well.
I'm going up towards Gloucester on Thursday and over the top of the Beacons and down to Rhayader that way, hopefully it will avoid some of the traffic snarl up near the Severn which is the way I mostly go.
Oz


----------



## Annagain (22 September 2015)

Rhayader is quite a bit north of both Brecon Beacons and Gloucester  - you might be better going to Leominster and across on the A44? 

I'd also try some of the Valleys areas too. Prices tend to be a bit cheaper there and it's not all mining towns and terraced houses! There's some lovely forestry north of Bridgend and Port Talbot (Maesteg / Margam area) which I'm most familiar with but generally most of the Valleys towns give way to lovely countryside (some reclaimed from mining) within a mile or two.


----------



## Annagain (22 September 2015)

Any of these any good? I have in true Location Location Location style included some that are a bit over budget in case there's a deal to be done and some with a bit less land as there's always a compromise to be made  

http://www.hrt.uk.com/property-detail.php?id=3674025
http://www.hrt.uk.com/property-detail.php?id=2538559
http://www.hrt.uk.com/property-detail.php?id=2119645
http://www.hrt.uk.com/property-detail.php?id=3744759
http://www.hrt.uk.com/property-detail.php?id=2705768

http://www.wattsandmorgan.co.uk/listing-profile?property_id=100565012732&propertyRank=16
http://www.wattsandmorgan.co.uk/listing-profile?property_id=100565015664&propertyRank=17 

http://www.profilehomes.com/property-for-sale-wales-336

http://www.ruralscene.co.uk/properties/jb3661/
http://www.ruralscene.co.uk/properties/jn3309/

ETA - some have a garage but no detached workshop. Is that a problem or would a garage do?


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 September 2015)

annagain said:



			Rhayader is quite a bit north of both Brecon Beacons and Gloucester  - you might be better going to Leominster and across on the A44? 

I'd also try some of the Valleys areas too. Prices tend to be a bit cheaper there and it's not all mining towns and terraced houses! There's some lovely forestry north of Bridgend and Port Talbot (Maesteg / Margam area) which I'm most familiar with but generally most of the Valleys towns give way to lovely countryside (some reclaimed from mining) within a mile or two.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, will be working my route out tomorrow. The properties you have shown me, some are great but out of our price range, we sold our house at a knock down price (£220k) as it needs so much work and Mum now is too old to be going through refurbishments.
We therefore have around that figure to play which ,which isn't much at all but I have seen some great properties with land and outbuildings, it's just being in the right place at the right time to go and see them.
Thanks for all your help and suggestions, Oz


----------



## npage123 (22 September 2015)

http://www.jamesdean4property.co.uk...7|0:2147483647:0|0|1|1|::&propertyNumOnPage=3


----------



## npage123 (22 September 2015)

closer to swansea than powys

buhttp://www.ctf-uk.com/ipm/properties/property_details.php?ref=PRF10627&tratyp=Resale&location=minprice&=&maxprice=&minbedrooms=&maxbedrooms=&branch=t 

it's got a double garage for the sadderly and enclosed garden for dogs
are you looking at detached houses/bungalows only or considering end of terraced/semi-attached too?


----------



## cremedemonthe (23 September 2015)

npage123 said:



			closer to swansea than powys

buhttp://www.ctf-uk.com/ipm/properties/property_details.php?ref=PRF10627&tratyp=Resale&location=minprice&=&maxprice=&minbedrooms=&maxbedrooms=&branch=t 

it's got a double garage for the sadderly and enclosed garden for dogs
are you looking at detached houses/bungalows only or considering end of terraced/semi-attached too?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, what we are after is a 3 bed, detached, no near neighbours, level plot, 1-2 acres of ground (for dogs and chickens to roam and we like self sufficiency, to be able to grow our own food as much as poss), outbuildings IF poss for Saddlery workshop but not essential if property ticks all the other boxes as I can build one. A lot to find in one place I know but I have seen them, just missed a few good ones in terms of viewing unfortunately, Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 September 2015)

2 properties seen when we went up both in Pant-Y-Dwr, Rhayader
First property was not really good for my elderly Mum, tree stumps left in lawn that I nearly tripped over, so she would too.The large amount of pine trees in the garden made it quite dark, garden was 7/8ths of an acre, all shrubs and trees with a bit of lawn. A very thin long strip rather than a wide lawn, no wider than 25 -30 feet wide. Owner said they have had 150 pine trees cut down over the last 3 years and it still looked like they needed loads more removing
Garden was quite sloped which we could cope with if needs be but high steps at rear meant Mum would struggle down them. No where level for a workshop, no good outbuildings just old sheds.
Inside was warm but didn't like the storage heaters, too expensive to run. Needed gutting and doing up as dated, no problem with that though as I can do most of that.
Not much parking either, we ended up parked on the road.
AND I heard a bird scarer (gas gun) as I got out of the car in the field opposite which is a No No with our noise phobic dog!
We are plagued by them here on surrounding farms as well as fireworks every night so we don't want any bird scarers near us if possible.
Kitchen smaller than in photos, metal windows and very bad EER rating (11) so virtually no insulation.
Didn't get to see one room as Son was asleep in it as he was on night shift.
Owner friendly and honest.

Second property didn't look anything like the photos, over grown and rotting on the outside and the description of "parking for several vehicles" is a lie, only one unless you could park in the drive that runs down to the farm, which you need to keep clear for farm vehicles.
Only level land for a workshop was to the side of the house but under tons of over grown trees which aren't in the photos.
Very open and exposed so very windy, the first property in comparison which was only a mile away from this one had no wind at all.
The "land" was a large field at the back,currently grazed by Rams, it was VERY steep, and the farmer who owns the property said that he'd sold the corner strip of the field to the new neighbour next  door who was building a new workshop on his land next to the house which we could see from our side(the land sold to him from the field had an agreement that he wouldn't build any large structures on it) BUT alarm bells started ringing when he said man next door sells motorbikes, the workshop he was building was quite big and I had the feeling he would have these bikes there and bikes as you know can make lots of noise!
I know as I held an ACU racing licence raced off road on one or two!
I love bikes, I have one, but not when they are next door being revved up.
The land he had bought off the farmer that would be right up against the field we would own and I suspect would be used to try the off road bikes out up and down, could be wrong but  NO thanks .
The house was nice BUT again NOT as in the photos, boxes everywhere covering walls so you couldn't see everywhere or everything, the hob was going rusty where you put the pans on top and the outside of the property needed finishing off, all the yellow hard foam that is put in when you install uPVC windows was showing and had been for a few years by the looks of it.Cracks in wall everywhere, chimneys need re pointing etc.
So no to both of them, unless you go up there to look you just can't tell can you!
I have since seen a few more with land that my friend in Pentrecwrt is going to look at next week for me, she knows our needs and if she thinks it might be suitable then I will go back up.
Will get there eventually!
Just wish estate agents would not use flattering wide angled lenses when taking photos or give very flattering descriptions of properties that don't deserve it.
Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 September 2015)

Off again this morning!
Oz


----------



## npage123 (30 September 2015)

Best of luck!
It's a shame you can't gain road miles somehow, similar to air miles


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 September 2015)

lol, thanks,  been up since 4 am and have driven about 550 miles today but liked the property and have put an offer on it, will see what happens but not getting my hopes up!
Oz


----------



## Nicnac (30 September 2015)

Well that's a lot more positive than the last visit! Fingers crossed.


----------



## horselib (1 October 2015)

fingers crossed you deserve a bit of good luck


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 October 2015)

Waiting for letter of acceptance of our offer to arrive, not getting our hopes up until that's here and we can get the ball rolling.
Place has got 2 large workshops to keep me happy,views from the back of the property to die for and 2 acres of land.
Once/if it's finalised I'll post photos, just don't want to jinx it jumping the gun and posting pictures!
Thanks for everyone's input, Oz


----------



## SJP (3 October 2015)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## horselib (15 October 2015)

any news?


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 October 2015)

Had the survey done on Monday, few things need doing nothing really major, so getting some quotes for that.
If all goes well and money goes through ok we may (or may not) be in by Xmas 
I will post photos on here of the place when it's definite, Oz


----------



## webble (16 October 2015)

Eeek exciting, hope it works out for you


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 October 2015)

Thanks


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 December 2015)

Nearly there!
We're under starters orders.
Signed the contract for sale of this house, just waiting for the contracts etc from sellers to be sorted and were off!
WHY is house selling/buying as well as  solicitors so painfully slow, unless you hassle them they seem to grind to a complete halt! 
Sloths would be a better name for them.


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (7 December 2015)

That's great news Oz  
 Our house has been on the market since August. Plenty of viewers ... some say it is too isolated and too close to the sea - others have said not isolated enough and not enough land, some too much land and not close enough to the sea ... argh ! .... and that is before we have the solicitors. 
Am very pleased for you


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 December 2015)

Thank you, can't wait to move, so frustrating waiting!
Good luck with your house, it's a nightmare selling and buying houses isn't it!
Oz


----------



## Snowy Celandine (8 December 2015)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your mum too   OH has finally agreed to move so I am busy decorating throughout with a view to putting house up for sale in early spring. I hate the stress of it all but there's no other way. Look forward to pics from your new place soon


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 December 2015)

Thank you, I will post details once everything is finalised it could still go wrong so I don't want to jinx it by putting up photos now!


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 December 2015)

Hopefully completion is early January, if the sale in Wales goes through without a hitch then I will be going from this







[/URL]


to this






[/URL]


----------



## webble (19 December 2015)

Brilliant news. Have I missed where in Wales you are going to?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 December 2015)

Oz,thats great news, will keep things crossed for you x
Where-ish are you heading to, in the end?


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 December 2015)

webble said:



			Brilliant news. Have I missed where in Wales you are going to?
		
Click to expand...

Near Capel Iwan in West Wales, will take photos and post once I'm there, will be setting up a training workshop for those who wish to learn leatherwork and saddlery
Oz


----------



## JillA (19 December 2015)

Congratulations, hope the move goes well. Looks well off the beaten track


----------



## cremedemonthe (19 December 2015)

JillA said:



			Congratulations, hope the move goes well. Looks well off the beaten track 

Click to expand...

It is and I won't miss the fireworks scaring my dog, over crowding, over developing especially on green belt, traffic at record levels, pollution, parking problems, having to use a cockerel collar on my cockerel to quieten him down, the noisy neighbours having parties all night, neighbours parking on double yellow lines and paths all round all the corners of the roads so no one can get round them or walk on the path, the police helicopter currently hovering over my house and scaring my chickens, the light pollution and everything else that goes with lots of humans and town life!
Can't wait to get back to the country!
Oz


----------



## Nicnac (19 December 2015)

Looks stunning! Enjoy and look forward to seeing the photos of your happy chooks


----------



## PorkChop (19 December 2015)

Hallelujah 

I have everything tightly crossed that it all goes through smoothly - it looks a beautiful part of the world


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 December 2015)

We exchanged today, completion in January.
Place needs some work and re decorating but this is it

http://www.philipling.co.uk/listing-llys-eryl-879.html


----------



## JillA (22 December 2015)

Yay!! Looks nice - I'm not normally a fan of bungalows but that one does appeal, and will be more efficient than a traditional cottage.


----------



## npage123 (22 December 2015)

I'm so happy for you  Looks exactly what you were looking for - a suitable space for the saddlery/workshop endeavour, room for parking plus well and truly countryside living for you and yours.  You can almost smell the fresh air looking at those views!


----------



## horselib (24 December 2015)

Hope it all goes through with no delays. You are about 7 miles from where we are its a lovely part of West Wales.
I am sure you will love the peace and quiet I know we do.


----------



## cremedemonthe (24 December 2015)

horselib said:



			Hope it all goes through with no delays. You are about 7 miles from where we are its a lovely part of West Wales.
I am sure you will love the peace and quiet I know we do.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Amymay (25 December 2015)

Looks wonderful. You'll be just down the road from us!


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 December 2015)

amymay said:



			Looks wonderful. You'll be just down the road from us!
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be a few HHO people round that way, will have to invite you all in for a cuppa!


----------



## Amymay (26 December 2015)

A West Wales meet up! That would be fun


----------



## Crugeran Celt (26 December 2015)

Not that far from me either, I am just over the Carmarthen border in Swansea.


----------



## mightymammoth (27 December 2015)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Not that far from me either, I am just over the Carmarthen border in Swansea.
		
Click to expand...

let me know if you see anything for sale around your neck of the woods, having no luck at the minute x


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 December 2015)

I had one come up on facebook this week in Carmarthenshire,  not far from me.  If you are on face book I could forward the details to you.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 December 2015)

mightymammoth said:



			let me know if you see anything for sale around your neck of the woods, having no luck at the minute x
		
Click to expand...

 . Just noticed that cremedemonth has posted the details of the Carmarthenshire property on a thread she has started.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 December 2015)

mightymammoth I have tried pm'ing you but not sure if the message send?


----------



## Sherri (29 December 2015)

Hi, if anyone is still looking round the Rhayader area, check out Clare Evans Estate Agent, she has a few smallholdings on her books. http://clareevansandco.co.uk/index.php/property-search/


----------



## cremedemonthe (31 December 2015)

I found my property looking online mainly through rightmove.co.uk and primelocation.com if that helps.
I hope to be up and "installed" in Wales by mid March at the latest and have the workshops up and running by April.
Oz


----------



## mightymammoth (31 December 2015)

do you own any horses cremedemonthe?


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 January 2016)

mightymammoth said:



			do you own any horses cremedemonthe?
		
Click to expand...

No, only dogs, fish, tortoise and poultry


----------



## Annagain (1 January 2016)

amymay said:



			Looks wonderful. You'll be just down the road from us!
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were in Cardiff Amymay?


----------



## Amymay (4 January 2016)

annagain said:



			I thought you were in Cardiff Amymay?
		
Click to expand...

We moved to where we are now two years ago this week


----------



## Annagain (5 January 2016)

Ah I see, thought I hadn't gone mad!


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 January 2016)

As the first thread was removed for some unknown reason here's the continuation.
Completion is on the 27th, on the 30th I am driving down to pick the keys up and go in.
So looking forward to it, the heating has been on the last few days as temperatures are getting low there and the last thing we want are burst pipes at this stage.
I have to dig a pond out for our fish (15 large goldfish still sitting in our current pond) they will be in large holding tanks down there at the new place until I can.
Chickens will be in the lower garage/workshop until I can get their house put back up.
We are moving over about 5-6 weeks, this will allow me to move all animals and elderly Mother without too much stress!
There were people on my deleted thread that were also looking for property, how are you all getting on?
Have you had any luck?
We have a 2 acre field with ours, just deciding what to put in it to graze the grass down, sheep are the most popular of course and that will also help me get the dogs very used to sheep.
Oz


----------



## JillA (21 January 2016)

Good luck with the move - get to know your neighbours as soon as you can, they will help out with some sheep if you don't want to the hassle of owning your own


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 January 2016)

JillA said:



			Good luck with the move - get to know your neighbours as soon as you can, they will help out with some sheep if you don't want to the hassle of owning your own
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have already done that as news travels fast down there and they seemed to know we were coming almost before we did!
I have farmer friends down there who can lend me some sheep, I wouldn't want to own them as have never had sheep before, owned almost everything else just not sheep!
Oz


----------



## Alec Swan (21 January 2016)

Good Luck Oz!!

Sheep?  You do really have to 'want' to own them,  otherwise they become a bit of a bind!!  Perhaps next Spring you could take in half a dozen cade lambs.  Not a lot of profit with the cost of milk powder and feed,  but a great deal of fun! 

Progress reports will be what we need. 

Alec.


----------



## npage123 (21 January 2016)

Best if luck in getting everyone/everything there without too much stress - sounds like you'll be having a good few trips.  Perphaps allow time for a huge full English vegetarian breakfast or massive bowl of steaming oats porridge to keep the energy levels up for the first few hours.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 January 2016)

Really hope it all goes well Oz, will look forwards to reading the moving sagas and updates


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (21 January 2016)

I missed the end of the previous thread - last I read you were going to Tregaron to view a place?  Where did you end up?!

(Promise I won't use this information to stalk you, as intimidating as my above questions sound...)


----------



## Alec Swan (21 January 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

(Promise I won't use this information to stalk you, as intimidating as my above questions sound...)
		
Click to expand...

Ha,  it'll take more than that to frighten Oz,  he dreams of a stalker! 

Alec.


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 January 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Good Luck Oz!!

Sheep?  You do really have to 'want' to own them,  otherwise they become a bit of a bind!!  Perhaps next Spring you could take in half a dozen cade lambs.  Not a lot of profit with the cost of milk powder and feed,  but a great deal of fun! 

Progress reports will be what we need. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thought about that a while ago and although I am not experienced with sheep my farmer friends can advise where necessary.


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 January 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			I missed the end of the previous thread - last I read you were going to Tregaron to view a place?  Where did you end up?!

(Promise I won't use this information to stalk you, as intimidating as my above questions sound...)
		
Click to expand...

I ended up near Capel Iwan, in a place called Tanglwst , got a 2 acre field and workshops, plenty of room for my chickens and dogs and for us to grow lots of fruit and veg!


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 January 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Ha,  it'll take more than that to frighten Oz,  he dreams of a stalker! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes been there, had 2 stalkers in the past  
Both mad women, must have been to like me! Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 January 2016)

It's back, thanks TFC


----------



## Alec Swan (21 January 2016)

A blip! 

I think that ' to this' is infinitely preferable! :wink3:

Alec.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (22 January 2016)

Great news 

In a non-stalker manner I googled it to see where it was near and that's deepest darkest Wales at its best! 

Best of luck with the move, I hope it all works out for you, the chickens, the dogs, the borrowed sheep and everything else!


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 January 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Great news 

In a non-stalker manner I googled it to see where it was near and that's deepest darkest Wales at its best! 

Best of luck with the move, I hope it all works out for you, the chickens, the dogs, the borrowed sheep and everything else!
		
Click to expand...

lol, thank you


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 January 2016)

We've  now completed the sale, going down to pick the keys up on Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## JillA (29 January 2016)

Hope the move goes well. We'll hear from you in a week or three (are you ready for diabolical broadband speeds??? Small price to pay for a rural location but still............)


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 January 2016)

Congrats Oz, brilliant news :cool3:


----------



## teacups (29 January 2016)

Congratulations!

Look forward to hearing all about it. I googled the location too, and blimey you really are getting away from it all. It sounds great. <g>


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 January 2016)

JillA said:



			Hope the move goes well. We'll hear from you in a week or three (are you ready for diabolical broadband speeds??? Small price to pay for a rural location but still............)
		
Click to expand...

yes, landline based it's less than 1 Mbps and I am on 60 here so going down the 4G route using mobile and a dongle plugged into laptop, still learning more about it but least I'll get better speeds!


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 January 2016)

teacups said:



			Congratulations!

Look forward to hearing all about it. I googled the location too, and blimey you really are getting away from it all. It sounds great. <g>
		
Click to expand...

thank you and yes,we are!
Just loading the van up for us tomorrow,going down to pick the keys up and start sorting it out.


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 January 2016)

Anyone else fancy moving down look at this, can you imagine the price this little lot would be round here in Surrey Hills where I am!!

http://www.philipling.co.uk/listing-gellideg-742.html


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 February 2016)

Back from picking the keys up.
My Sister and I went in to Newcastle Emlyn to pick the keys up on Saturday. My Sister is also an Estate Agent up here in Caterham in Surrey and she just could believe the prices of the properties on offer in their office!
She said there was a flat in Caterham that was having an open day that day and was up for £250 yet she was standing in the Newcastle Emlyn office looking at a rural property with 4 acres, detached house, outbuildings and no near neighbours for the same £250 price!
It's like going back in time.
We got to the bungalow and went it, boiling hot as all the radiators were on full.
The basement of the bungalow is like a maze, little alleyways and rooms all over the place, even it's own toilet, it's like a labyrinth out of a Harry Potter film.
Can use all of this area for storage.
It took is a while to suss out the oil fired rayburn range, haven't used one since I lived on a farm back in the 1970's and that was coal fired. Forgot you can't do anything in a hurry with a range!
We were dying for a cup of tea but had to wait 40 mins for the (camping) kettle to boil!
We took my Transit van down loaded up but not an electric kettle in sight in that.
We slept over, Sister had the big blow up mattress, I had the floor on a few cut up dog bed duvets, needless to say my back hurt by the morning but got my revenge in the fact I didn't put the bung in properly in the mattress when I inflated it for her. With the air slowing escaping by the morning her head was on the floor and her ar** skywards,  
Was so nice to wake up the cockerels crowing, means mine won't feel out of place when I get them down here.
We walked the field, fence needs attention here and there to stop dogs and chickens escaping.
Place hasn't been lived in for at least 3 years so lots of little jobs to do but nothing major.
We certainly noticed the difference to Caterham, traffic wise especially, we had 3 cars pass the bungalow in the 24 hours we were there. Here it's like a racetrack up and down our road sometimes.
I'm back down there next weekend with another van load and there's an event on at a local garden centre in Newcastle Emlyn selling 60 varies of seed potatoes as well as onions, peas, shallots etc too good to miss as we will be growing lots of our own food.
Looking forward to it.
Anyone on England who's thinking of escaping the rat race go ahead, take the plunge you'll be glad you did, everyone we've met so far has been very friendly and the pace of life is a lot quieter and slower.


----------



## JillA (1 February 2016)

Brilliant, you sound like a kid in a candy store, lots of things to have a go at lol


----------



## Alec Swan (1 February 2016)

A word of caution to those who would migrate;  It tends to be a one way trip,  in as much as your 'London £1' will buy you what Oz now has,  but '*if*' you arrive in the wilds,  and decide that you don't like it,  reversing the process isn't always so easy.

It would suit me just fine,  but not everyone,  perhaps.  

Really pleased for you OZ!!

Alec.


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 February 2016)

Wales did well in the Rugby, saw the queues going in to Cardiff as we were driving back to Surrey earlier, huge tailbacks, glad we were going the other way and avoided it this morning by driving to Wales at 4.30 am! 
Long day, more stuff (heavy) moved in to new bungalow in Wales, such a different pace and quality of life there,
Wales= nothing to be heard apart from dogs barking on the farms, cockerels crowing and occasional cow or sheep, mooing or bleating, tractor driver smiles and waves as he drives past our gate, 3 cars pass in 24 hours.
Surrey=Noise from traffic 24/7 no where to park, stress, stress and more stress, no one smiles at you as you go about your business
I know which one I prefer.


----------



## JillA (13 February 2016)

Ha ha - when I moved to West Wales I got a job in a shop in Aberystwyth. On the day of the first international rugby match featuring Wales that year the town was EMPTY, I'll never forget the culture shock. Enjoy your peace and quiet


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 February 2016)

You can't beat living in Wales and if you miss the noise of city living Cardiff is a shortish drive and a beautiful city as well.  Welcome to Wales, you are in a beautiful area.


----------



## cremedemonthe (14 February 2016)

Crugeran Celt said:



			You can't beat living in Wales and if you miss the noise of city living Cardiff is a shortish drive and a beautiful city as well.  Welcome to Wales, you are in a beautiful area.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you and JillA


----------



## Nicnac (14 February 2016)

Sounds idyllic and that little bungalow that you posted a few days ago would suit me fine.  Wishing you lots of happiness!


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 February 2016)

Went to Wales and back yesterday,490 miles, unloaded van, sorted out lower workshop (turned it in to a barn for the chickens by putting in bedding, perches etc) but it was wet and windy so go a little damp but that was nothing as to what happened after that. I was fixing our hosepipe on to the tap in the basement so I could fill the 2 x 50 gallon water tanks outside and the water barrel as all are full of wildlife and needed topping up.
Decided after I started running the water that the original short bit of pipe outside was actually long enough to use as it just about reached the tanks,so took ours back off but forgot to release the pressure I had built up in the pipe, (you can see where this is going can't you).
The resulting jet of water that backfired out of the hosepipe would have put a water cannon to shame and I was directly in the firing line. Soaked from head to foot I sought solace in the kitchen, removing my trousers, sweat shirt and socks to hang over the kitchen range to dry a bit.
Walking round in just my underpants and tee shirt I got a phone call from friend in Wales local to me to say the previous owner, who she knows, was a few minutes away as he was coming round to show me how to work the heating!
Trying to put half soaked trousers back on in a hurry is far more difficult than one imagines.
I also managed to carpet shampoo 2 carpets whilst there but was tired when I got home and then took the dogs out for a good walk in the dark round Kenley airfield, nearly got blown off my feet several times, a lot windier here than in Wales


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 February 2016)

Oz, seems like you are getting well organised - even to the point of self-soaking, instead of letting the rain do it! 

Hope the final moving bits goes well, love reading the updates


----------



## cremedemonthe (27 February 2016)

We've landed, boxes everywhere but boy, is it nice and quiet, on the net via a 3-4g EE dongle, far better speed than the measly less than 1 Mbps on a landline here!
Running at 25 Mbps which is under half of what I was but it seems ok so no worries, just have a data download limit so will have to watch where I go!
Neighbours little dogs came running up the lane and in the gate when we arrived, seen ONE car go past today so far!!
SO different to Caterham in Surrey, was sad to leave that house as I was born there but they have ruined it with over population and a*se*oles moving in around us.
My hens are asleep in the barn, my dogs are tucked up after running round the field and both Mum and I are happy, Oz


----------



## JillA (27 February 2016)

Well done you - enjoy after all your hard work seeking then moving. I hope you are very happy there.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 February 2016)

Great news Oz, hope the unpacking gets done swiftly so you can get on with work /enjoying your new life


----------



## horselib (27 February 2016)

Welcome to Wales! You landed when the weather is pretty good been dry for a few days with some sun!!!.Hope you soon get settled and sorted .I am sure it will soon feel like home and you won't even remember the busy times of your previous place.
Enjoy your new found peace and quiet .


----------



## cremedemonthe (27 February 2016)

Thanks, already have work to do, left over orders from Surrey that I didn't manage to finish before all my tools and machinery went to Wales ahead of me!


----------



## Snowy Celandine (28 February 2016)

Well done Oz. So pleased you've 'landed' safely. Hope you and your Mum and all your animals will be very happy in lovely Wales


----------



## Alec Swan (28 February 2016)

Oz,  have you had that moment yet when you've sat down and thought 'Oh ***k,  what have I done'?  If you haven't already,  you may well do but it's only a transitionary period before we come to the understanding that most things work out for the best.

I'm really impressed,  not just with you but with your Mum too.  A courageous and trusting lady.  Well done both of you.  Fists in the air and face the world! 

Alec.


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 February 2016)

Sort of Alec, felt a bit like that today and still in the frame of mind, of "at home we did it differently" as I haven't grasped yet THIS is now my home and not in Surrey.Feel like I'm on holiday and we will go "home" in a week or so.Strange feeling. I was born in Caterham in the house I left 2 days ago.
I still have stuff left at Caterham I need to collect, so may be back up there next weekend.
As regards to Wales, beautiful first full day here, I was out putting up temporary chicken run for my hens but they were too shy to come out of the barn!
Kite sailing over my head, very low on and off all day, maybe that's why the hens decided to hide in the barn.
Outside in the field all I could hear today were Cockerels crowing, Turkeys gobbling, Geese having a hissy fit, Guinea Fowls revving up, sheep bleating, cow's mooing and birds singing, heaven!
Sun shone all day, beautiful views here.
Warmer and less windy than Caterham, about same rain so far.
We were higher up in Caterham than here so used to bad weather before anyone starts on about "how wet it is in Wales" it's WET in Caterham too.


----------



## saalsk (1 March 2016)

We did the same thing a year ago - moving from Brum ( and 2 dozen other places prior to that, courtesy of the military ) to Carmarthenshire - I now have chickens, geese, my horses on my own land, a polytunnel and a large veg plot. I am on the road from Newcastle Emlyn to Cynwyl Elfed, near Maudlands Cross - awesome here, isn't it !


----------



## L&M (1 March 2016)

Welcome to Wales Oz! I have to drag myself back to the south east now and have never regretted the move.

Hope your move fulfils your dreams xx


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 March 2016)

saalsk said:



			We did the same thing a year ago - moving from Brum ( and 2 dozen other places prior to that, courtesy of the military ) to Carmarthenshire - I now have chickens, geese, my horses on my own land, a polytunnel and a large veg plot. I am on the road from Newcastle Emlyn to Cynwyl Elfed, near Maudlands Cross - awesome here, isn't it !
		
Click to expand...

I go past you then and spur off up the B4333 to Tanglwst when driving up from Carmarthen


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 March 2016)

L&M said:



			Welcome to Wales Oz! I have to drag myself back to the south east now and have never regretted the move.

Hope your move fulfils your dreams xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## horselib (11 March 2016)

how is it going? you certainly brought good weather with you glorious weather in Pembrokeshire after all the wind!


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 March 2016)

That wind blew down my temporary netting to keep my poultry in and I thought it had disappeared as it was no where to be seen! It had taken off up over the bungalow and luckily snagged itself on an outside tap, all the poles went with it too! If the tap hadn't had been there I am sure I would have been up the top of the hill unwrapping a sheep that had been packaged in netting!
Glorious weather today and yesterday, got droppings in the field that I think are Brown Hare's but we will see.
A hen Buzzard sat right outside out kitchen window on the electricity pole watching us watching her yesterday, she finally got fed up with Goldfinches and Blackbirds mobbing her and flew off for a bit of peace and quiet.
I have yet to cut through the stock fencing at the bottom of the paddock and put a gate and steps in down to the stream/river. Plenty of firewood down there too.
Neighbours up  the road are very friendly, puts Caterham to shame.Lady down the the farm on the corner brought a potted plant up for my Mum to say welcome, lady in next bungalow lets me walk my dogs in her 4 fields and man in next field who also has poultry said I can walk them round his field too to discourage the foxes.
My health is better (breathing), I was quite wheezy in Caterham (Surrey Hills) which I put down to pollution, here it's quality air and no wheezing.
The water here is better too, all in all, better quality of life!
Going to my first smallholders, equestrian and car boot sale on 27th March, we want some ducks !


----------



## Alec Swan (11 March 2016)

cremedemonthe said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Going to my first smallholders, equestrian and car boot sale on 27th March, we want some ducks !
		
Click to expand...

Silver Appleyards are what you want,  if you can find them,  serious table ducks!!  Apart from that,  an excellent post.  You will find your feet,  I feel certain.

Alec.


----------



## horselib (11 March 2016)

There certainly is 'a welcome in the hillside' in Wales we noticed when we moved from what was rural Hampshire 6 years ago 
.Considering our nearest neighbours are a walk away everyone goes out of their way to be friendly and helpful. I found 2 sacks of carrots on my doorstep this morning a near neighbour dropped them over as she knows I like carrots for my 2 veteran horses (28 and 22 ) as they help to encourage them to clear up their bowls (the others get a few too) She saw them at the local market and as she was getting 2 for herself she got 2 for me how kind!
We are on our own spring water here which as you say is lovely mind you after the hard water we had before I have only just got used to using less soap and detergent its so soft you end up with suds everywhere if you aren't careful.
Enjoy your new life glad your settling in


----------



## cremedemonthe (12 March 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Silver Appleyards are what you want,  if you can find them,  serious table ducks!!  Apart from that,  an excellent post.  You will find your feet,  I feel certain.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Will investigate but we are after Magpie ducks which we have taken a liking to, have had so many different ones in the past these seems like a nice change


----------



## cremedemonthe (12 March 2016)

horselib said:



			There certainly is 'a welcome in the hillside' in Wales we noticed when we moved from what was rural Hampshire 6 years ago 
.Considering our nearest neighbours are a walk away everyone goes out of their way to be friendly and helpful. I found 2 sacks of carrots on my doorstep this morning a near neighbour dropped them over as she knows I like carrots for my 2 veteran horses (28 and 22 ) as they help to encourage them to clear up their bowls (the others get a few too) She saw them at the local market and as she was getting 2 for herself she got 2 for me how kind!
We are on our own spring water here which as you say is lovely mind you after the hard water we had before I have only just got used to using less soap and detergent its so soft you end up with suds everywhere if you aren't careful.
Enjoy your new life glad your settling in
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we know what you mean about less soap, everyone has said "you'll need less soap,detergent, washing up liquid etc" and they are right!
Disappeared in a bowl of suds the other week trying to wash up and used the "normal" Caterham amount of soap!
Learn't my lesson.
Went up the top of the hill (we are only half way up and little lower than at Caterham), view was even better up there, such a wonderful country, shame Surrey has become so polluted and over crowded as I remember when Surrey (Caterham) was like this too.
Still getting used to using my dongle for broadband, just ran out of data and had to go and top it up on a card but I got up to 35 Mbps download and 11.60 Mbps upload speeds so far, the upload is 3 times faster than my Virgin fibre up at Caterham!
Oz


----------



## saalsk (28 April 2016)

Ah yes, the "soap" thing caught me out too ! I got used to the hand washing/shower/washing dishes stuff ok, then forgot the first time I washed the horse - put the usual large glug of PromisesToGetGrubbyGreyHorseCleanInSingleWashPoo and the bubbles were still there on the yard the following day ! 
I am lucky enough to have views over to the Preseli tops one way, the Brecons the other, and down over Carmarthen to the sea. On good days I can see Worms Head, and on really good days, The north coast of Devon. The downside of being so high up is the wind - everything has to be tied down, or in the shed, and the poly tunnel has its own windbreak, not to mention the concrete foundation. The upside is very few flies, which having come from low laying water meadow type grazing, is an absolute god send. No cats or squirrels around me, so the bird table is fully stocked, and very busy, which is also lovely. It has been strange swapping the sight of Red Kites for Buzzards, but nice to see them anyway. Foxes mean the chickens are inside an electric fenced area, although the geese ( 7, large ) are free to roam a fenced section of field, and are in a secure shed at night. Touch wood, I haven't seen a fox for the last 6 months, although I know my neighbour has had problems with her hens being attacked (they are free to roam her smallholding during the day). I try to walk the dog around the borders of the fields to make use of the marking of territory, and I am working hard to get all the border edges of fields set with thick gorse hedging ( about half is already growing fine, and provides a great barrier, and a wind break for the fields too, especially as a lot of the fence is on top a high bank) 
I have found that my hat collection has grown astronomically, and are named according to use. Lightweight Turnout, RainSheet, Heavyweight Turnout, FlySheet etc !   A new form of matchy matchy !


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 April 2016)

Lovely to hear all your 'we love Wales' posts. I was born here and would never wish to live anywhere else, I love my home. Just nice to know I am not biased and that Wales truly is a wonderful place to live. You will all have to start learning the language now and riding Welsh Cobs!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 April 2016)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Lovely to hear all your 'we love Wales' posts. I was born here and would never wish to live anywhere else, I love my home. Just nice to know I am not biased and that Wales truly is a wonderful place to live. You will all have to start learning the language now and riding Welsh Cobs!!
		
Click to expand...

I have enough trouble with English!
Oz


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (1 May 2016)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Lovely to hear all your 'we love Wales' posts. I was born here and would never wish to live anywhere else, I love my home. Just nice to know I am not biased and that Wales truly is a wonderful place to live. You will all have to start learning the language now and riding Welsh Cobs!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll second this. I'm extremely proud to have been 'produced' in the Welsh hills in a tight knit farming community, I've grown up with a sense of responsibility towards my elders as we knew a number of older bachelors/widowers who either had no family or whose families had moved away. I always said our local hunt was more about keeping these people out and socialising than anything else, and it always extended to other events (village shows, the market, even the 'strays' meeting on the mountain where we all met up to try to return unknown sheep to their rightful owners!).

My English aunty loves going shopping in Wales; she says people can't queue in a shop without striking up conversation and the first time it happened she was quite alarmed.  Having taken my mother shopping, I know this is an affliction suffered my nearly all Welsh people (my mum isn't exactly the most forward person and yet even she can't stop herself talking to strangers in shops!)

I miss Wales. Living in central Scotland, albeit in a semi-rural, ex-mining village, doesn't feel the same!  I love to hear other people talking Wales up!


----------



## Amymay (1 May 2016)

saalsk said:



			I am on the road from Newcastle Emlyn to Cynwyl Elfed, near Maudlands Cross - awesome here, isn't it !
		
Click to expand...

Saalsk, Cremedemonth, we're only about 20 mins from each other..... !!!


----------



## saalsk (3 May 2016)

*waves to amymay and cremedemonthe ! *

I am getting there slowly with the Welsh language, Crugeran Celt, courtesy of a great web site, and some very understanding staff at the local supermarket in Newcastle Emlyn, who let me practice on them, and are polite enough not to laugh (too loudly) at my incompetent efforts.
As for Welsh cobs, I am stuck in the land of arabs I'm afraid, 35 years after getting my first, I still have one.  I have heard that to live life fully, you should do something everyday that scares you.... well, that will be riding my arab then


----------



## cremedemonthe (5 May 2016)

amymay said:



			Saalsk, Cremedemonth, we're only about 20 mins from each other..... !!! 

Click to expand...

We'll have to meet!
I'm going to this again on Sunday,

https://www.facebook.com/groups/549842165048539/

do either of you go?
I'll be in a White Transit with yellow (dog on board) sticker on left side door.
If you go and want to meet, please PM me for my mobile number, can text me when you are there, Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (5 May 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			I'll second this. I'm extremely proud to have been 'produced' in the Welsh hills in a tight knit farming community, I've grown up with a sense of responsibility towards my elders as we knew a number of older bachelors/widowers who either had no family or whose families had moved away. I always said our local hunt was more about keeping these people out and socialising than anything else, and it always extended to other events (village shows, the market, even the 'strays' meeting on the mountain where we all met up to try to return unknown sheep to their rightful owners!).

My English aunty loves going shopping in Wales; she says people can't queue in a shop without striking up conversation and the first time it happened she was quite alarmed.  Having taken my mother shopping, I know this is an affliction suffered my nearly all Welsh people (my mum isn't exactly the most forward person and yet even she can't stop herself talking to strangers in shops!)

I miss Wales. Living in central Scotland, albeit in a semi-rural, ex-mining village, doesn't feel the same!  I love to hear other people talking Wales up!
		
Click to expand...

You describe another time, days gone by, it was like that when I was a child in the 60's and 70's where I lived all my life until recently in Caterham on the Hill in Surrey. I think it must have been our generation and it's a shame no one talks to each other now isn't it, Oz


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2016)

cremedemonthe said:



			We'll have to meet!
I'm going to this again on Sunday,

https://www.facebook.com/groups/549842165048539/

do either of you go?
I'll be in a White Transit with yellow (dog on board) sticker on left side door.
If you go and want to meet, please PM me for my mobile number, can text me when you are there, Oz 

Click to expand...

I can't make it this Sat 

But, yes we should all try and meet up sometime. It would be fab.


----------



## saalsk (5 May 2016)

Oh definitely ! 

Planning to go on Sunday - but depends on night shifts and the relative busy-ness of them, as to how awake I am - we have a black Nissan Navarra with an Ifor Williams metal stock back, and a red merle lurcher, small greyhound sized. I will keep my eyes open for a white van ! 

I am hoping that OH does not notice that I sneakily add the trailer to the truck...just in case of accidental purchases...


----------



## cremedemonthe (6 May 2016)

saalsk said:



			Oh definitely ! 

Planning to go on Sunday - but depends on night shifts and the relative busy-ness of them, as to how awake I am - we have a black Nissan Navarra with an Ifor Williams metal stock back, and a red merle lurcher, small greyhound sized. I will keep my eyes open for a white van ! 

I am hoping that OH does not notice that I sneakily add the trailer to the truck...just in case of accidental purchases...
		
Click to expand...

lol, yes I take boxes in the van incase I see poultry I like!
I have a white Lurcher,  Saluki x Whippet, see you there perhaps, picking friend up on way from Llandysul then on to sale, be there just after 1pm,Oz


----------



## Crugeran Celt (7 May 2016)

saalsk said:



			*waves to amymay and cremedemonthe ! *

I am getting there slowly with the Welsh language, Crugeran Celt, courtesy of a great web site, and some very understanding staff at the local supermarket in Newcastle Emlyn, who let me practice on them, and are polite enough not to laugh (too loudly) at my incompetent efforts.

Don't worry I was born here to English evacuee parents, both of who learned to speak Welsh but never taught us and I have really struggled to learn it. Ensured our son went through the Welsh Education system so at least he is fluent. I make up for it by owning a welsh cob and a pb though.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 May 2016)

Nice to meet you today at the smallholders and equestrian sale Saalsk, bought 2 pullets in the end, Oz


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (9 May 2016)

cremedemonthe said:



			You describe another time, days gone by, it was like that when I was a child in the 60's and 70's where I lived all my life until recently in Caterham on the Hill in Surrey. I think it must have been our generation and it's a shame no one talks to each other now isn't it, Oz
		
Click to expand...

I'm 26 years old - it's STILL like this in the hills of Mid Wales!


----------



## Crackerz (9 May 2016)

Just read this whole thread, lovely  Glad you are enjoying your new home!


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 May 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			I'm 26 years old - it's STILL like this in the hills of Mid Wales!
		
Click to expand...

lol, my mistake  yes it is lovely round here, people actually stop, talk and smile!


----------



## saalsk (11 May 2016)

cremedemonthe said:



			Nice to meet you today at the smallholders and equestrian sale Saalsk, bought 2 pullets in the end, Oz 

Click to expand...

I was aiming for a few ducks, but Him-In-Charge-Of-Money said no  

To be fair, I was looking for more solid types than the runner types, but still - I wanted the patter of new feet !


----------



## saalsk (11 May 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			I'm 26 years old - it's STILL like this in the hills of Mid Wales!
		
Click to expand...

Totally !  I dropped into the local GP to hand in a form, and got chatting to a elderly guy also waiting for the receptionist ( we waited 15 mins, and nobody minded ! ) and after 10 mins, we had covered basic poly tunnel issues, and slug management, and arranged to swap cabbage and cauli varieties !  

I LOVE Wales !


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (12 May 2016)

Hi. I'm here too. We arrived about a month ago, rented a holiday cottage as a short term let so that we could house hunt after selling our house in Somerset (see my previous post 'house selling nightmare). We found a house with land to buy within the first week, viewed it twice, put an in an offer which has been accepted. just going through the mortgage and survey hoops now, in fact we should know by today or tomorrow if we've been successful. My OH keeps saying 'don't get too excited, we might not get it' and then I find him looking through the local ads at tractors and stuff. Hmmm, who's excited now huh?  We were at the poultry sale last Sunday, I didn't realize any of you were going to be there or we could have said hallo, next time then hopefully. 

I am absolutely loving it here, the people I've met so far are so nice, the countryside and coast are stunning even when it rains. I'm picking up a few Welsh words, just need the confidence to start using them without making an utter t*t of myself.

The icing on the cake for me is that today my horses are being transported here from Somerset. I've found them temporary lodgings at a nearby yard, long story short, they stayed at my old livery yard being cared for by a friend while we moved here, the plan being they'd stay until we'd completed on a house. I went back to see them last weekend to find that the YO had turned them out on a field that has been used all last winter as turnout by some other horses, consequently there's been no grass at all and they've all lost loads of weight. Fair play to my friend who has been doing her best to keep them going on hard feed, she's had a difficult job. 


Hopefully some Welsh grass will sort them out..!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (12 May 2016)

If any of you aren't doing anything this coming weekend then please have a think about coming to the harness racing meeting just outside Tregaron (Dolyrychain Farm, near Pontrhydfendigaid).  Harness racing is a popular sport in west Wales and this meeting on Sunday is the rescheduled season opener from May 1st.  Twelve races, think it's a tenner to get in.  There was supposed to be a darts tournament in the beer tent at the original meeting so not sure if that's still on.

Should be a good day


----------



## saalsk (12 May 2016)

Hi Gala - good to hear from you - yes, we will be at the Sale again, so would be nice to meet up and say hello.

Crosshill Pacers - I can't this weekend, I am having a trip to Chatsworth for the eventing, but I will certainly be interested to come to another meet - never seen it live before, and fairly sure that I should not be chucking darts around after a few pints ( joking ! ) but I look forward to it


----------



## cremedemonthe (12 May 2016)

saalsk said:



			Hi Gala - good to hear from you - yes, we will be at the Sale again, so would be nice to meet up and say hello.

Crosshill Pacers - I can't this weekend, I am having a trip to Chatsworth for the eventing, but I will certainly be interested to come to another meet - never seen it live before, and fairly sure that I should not be chucking darts around after a few pints ( joking ! ) but I look forward to it 

Click to expand...

And I'm at a plant sale in Dre Fach Felindre this weekend, sorry.
At the poultry sale again in 2 weeks though looking for Cream Legbars and Black Copper Marans, Oz


----------



## saalsk (18 May 2016)

I'm now looking for sheep - I borrowed a few of my neighbour ( she knows...) and I am loving them ! and don't even get me started on ducks...

Just call me Mrs MacDonald ( who is also actually old, but only 23 in her head )


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (18 May 2016)

saalsk said:



			Hi Gala - good to hear from you - yes, we will be at the Sale again, so would be nice to meet up and say hello.

Crosshill Pacers - I can't this weekend, I am having a trip to Chatsworth for the eventing, but I will certainly be interested to come to another meet - never seen it live before, and fairly sure that I should not be chucking darts around after a few pints ( joking ! ) but I look forward to it 

Click to expand...

There's a big meeting just outside Aberystwyth on 2nd and 3rd July, it's one of the biggest events in the calendar which attracts the Irish and quite a few of us down from Scotland too (mainly because the nightlife in Aber is great!), then there's the main Tregaron festival which is 26th and 27th August.

There's also a smaller one day meeting near Lampeter on 4th September as well, although I doubt I'll be at that one as we have a clashing fixture up here at our local grass track.


----------



## LittleLottie1999 (16 August 2016)

Hi there saalsk, hope you don't mind me asking as I have been reading this thread on moving to Wales and really enjoyed it, lots of good advice etc. I noted you are on the B4333 Cynwyl Elfef to Newcastle Emlyn road , how/where do you ride as from what I remember isn't that quite a fast busy road? 
Many thanks


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 October 2016)

First sad event at our new place, we had to have one of our dogs (Jack Russell) put to sleep last week, he had Lymphoma. We had had him for 15 years, since he was 1 year old, he was unwanted by a farrier at a yard I used to visit to do the saddles, so we took him on. He had a good life and wanted for nothing , for such a little dog he has left a big hole!
Here he is on the right with his mate, Barney, they were inseparable and both the 2 dogs left have been moping about looking for him.






[/URL]

Other news is, still looking for a good place to walk the dogs, in Surrey we had 1000 acres of National Trust land, common land and Corporation of London land to roam in, here we have few footpaths and mostly blocked , not maintained by the council (who have no intention of doing so as I have asked) and even had one councillor who moved in further up the valley from us before we got here and the first thing he did was to close all the footpaths on his land! 
Very different here in that respect so we have to adapt, I am trying to find a friendly landowner, horse owner or farmer with land fields we can walk freely in. 
If anyone knows of anyone who would let us please PM me, I close gates, respect other people's property, clear up after the dogs and don't go through or interfere with any livestock or horses but the dogs do love to chase rabbits!
Oz


----------



## PorkChop (16 October 2016)

What a lovely picture - so sorry you have lost him, but what a lucky dog to have had you 

How are you settling in?

If you fancy another move, come to Scotland, no problems with access to land


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 October 2016)

LJR said:



			What a lovely picture - so sorry you have lost him, but what a lucky dog to have had you 

How are you settling in?

If you fancy another move, come to Scotland, no problems with access to land 

Click to expand...

Thanks, was going to move up to Inverness about 6 years ago to live with then current girlfriend. Even up there though I noticed over several months of going up and down to visit that they were building more and more houses on land around Inverness which was a shame.
We went up to Caithness to look at land to build our own house on too, so quiet and peaceful up there!
Oz


----------



## Amymay (16 October 2016)

cremedemonthe said:



			Other news is, still looking for a good place to walk the dogs, in Surrey we had 1000 acres of National Trust land, common land and Corporation of London land to roam in, here we have few footpaths and mostly blocked , not maintained by the council (who have no intention of doing so as I have asked) and even had one councillor who moved in further up the valley from us before we got here and the first thing he did was to close all the footpaths on his land! 
Very different here in that respect so we have to adapt, I am trying to find a friendly landowner, horse owner or farmer with land fields we can walk freely in. 
If anyone knows of anyone who would let us please PM me, I close gates, respect other people's property, clear up after the dogs and don't go through or interfere with any livestock or horses but the dogs do love to chase rabbits!
Oz
		
Click to expand...

Loads of great walking around and about - especially if you're happy to get in the car.

You're very near the horse trail - massive area of footpaths to walk. Well away from the roads, although a little tricky to find.

Beaches. Penbryn, Poppit Sands, Cwm Tydu all with the coastal path on their doorstep. And some stunning scenery.

Heading out of Newcastle Emlyn driving towards Boncarth - Ffynonne Forrest. A working forest with footpaths taking you through the forest to a beautiful waterfall, plus up and out of the forest taking you across fields and past the old mansion house.

Driving out of NCE the other way towards Capel Dewi another lovely wood. Plus other footpaths taking you down to the river across the fields.

Welsh Wildlife Centre in Cardigan is another lovely place to vist -especially in the week when it's quieter. Wetland,  river and woodland walks - all linking up with footpaths that continue up towards Llechryd and the castle and further along the river.

All these walks can be as long or as short as you like. My absolute favourite is Penbryn to Llangranog - and then if you're still up for it, further along to Lochtyn and then Cwm Tydu.

And of course there's Mwnt as well.

Also, Chris Elwell - the dog groomer in Hermon has a dog walking field.


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 October 2016)

amymay said:



			Loads of great walking around and about - especially if you're happy to get in the car.

You're very near the horse trail - massive area of footpaths to walk. Well away from the roads, although a little tricky to find.

Beaches. Penbryn, Poppit Sands, Cwm Tydu all with the coastal path on their doorstep. And some stunning scenery.

Heading out of Newcastle Emlyn driving towards Boncarth - Ffynonne Forrest. A working forest with footpaths taking you through the forest to a beautiful waterfall, plus up and out of the forest taking you across fields and past the old mansion house.

Driving out of NCE the other way towards Capel Dewi another lovely wood. Plus other footpaths taking you down to the river across the fields.

Welsh Wildlife Centre in Cardigan is another lovely place to vist -especially in the week when it's quieter. Wetland,  river and woodland walks - all linking up with footpaths that continue up towards Llechryd and the castle and further along the river.

All these walks can be as long or as short as you like. My absolute favourite is Penbryn to Llangranog - and then if you're still up for it, further along to Lochtyn and then Cwm Tydu.

And of course there's Mwnt as well.

Also, Chris Elwell - the dog groomer in Hermon has a dog walking field.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks some new ones I didn't know about, have done the horsetrail, it's one of our regulars but only stony paths, no fields. I do the council owned wood (13 acres) out the back of NE up past the school, that's our usual one but dogs get bored with same old,same old.
I've heard of the  Ffynonne Forrest but not sure where I can park the van (Transit) to unload.
The other one I do is round the back of Llandysul, the Woodland Trust, nice walk but very steep and I am not getting any younger so don't go to that one very often.
We were looking at bungalows in Capel Dewi before we found this one, I know where it is but not the woods you mention, perhaps you could email me a map please  on unicornleather@gmail.com with the woods, car parking areas and foothpaths etc marked?
Poppit Sands we have been to and we like Aberporth, the beach there where you can take the dogs is great but does get very crowded in the Summer and so does the car park!
There's a fish and chip shop and cafe right opposite the car park if you are lucky enough to get in there to park up.
Penbryn, dogs aren't allowed on the beach some of the year May to Sept, which is when we always want to go of course!
I will do some research on the places you have given me that I haven't heard of before, thanks, Oz


----------



## Amymay (16 October 2016)

Didn't know about the woods at the back of nce, will check them out. There's parking at Ffynnone and it's usually pretty quiet, so no issue with the van.

I walk Penbryn all year round, including the beach (as do all locals). I just time it in the summer to miss people.

There's much more parking in Aberporth at the start of the coastal path walk (over to Tresaith). And walking from one beach to the other can make for a really pleasant and easy mooch. A beach to avoid though in the summer. 

And of course I forgot to mention Pengelli forest which is rather lovely (head out of Cardigan toward the Shire Horse Farm).

Will try and identify Capel Dewi woods on the map and email it to you.


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 October 2016)

amymay said:



			Didn't know about the woods at the back of nce, will check them out. There's parking at Ffynnone and it's usually pretty quiet, so no issue with the van.

I walk Penbryn all year round, including the beach (as do all locals). I just time it in the summer to miss people.

There's much more parking in Aberporth at the start of the coastal path walk (over to Tresaith). And walking from one beach to the other can make for a really pleasant and easy mooch. A beach to avoid though in the summer. 

And of course I forgot to mention Pengelli forest which is rather lovely (head out of Cardigan toward the Shire Horse Farm).

Will try and identify Capel Dewi woods on the map and email it to you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, below is a screen shot of google maps, the wood in the centre to the right of the place Penrherber, is the council wood. You can park by the first gate as long as you don't block the farm gate as tractors need to get through some times.
It's an old pine wood that has been left to fall down, in the centre they have planted Oak, Ash, Larch etc .There's Hares there and I have seen small lizards, plus lots of Raptor or Ravens nests in the trees.
Oz





[/URL]


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (16 October 2016)

Amymay...sorry to interrupt  for a moment, the places you mention, Boncath , Fynnone etc, I'm about 5 minutes drive from there. 

I didn't know you were so close by. Meet up?


----------



## Amymay (16 October 2016)

Hey gala - would love to.Pretty full on  for the next fortnight, but would love to after then xx  Maybe we can arrange foe Oz to join us...


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 October 2016)

amymay said:



			Hey gala - would love to.Pretty full on  for the next fortnight, but would love to after then xx  Maybe we can arrange foe Oz to join us...
		
Click to expand...

 yes please and  just humour me and show me these damn walks!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (16 October 2016)

Fab Amymay and CDM, let's arrange a date for a couple of weeks time. x


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 October 2016)

Yes, am up for that


----------



## Amymay (17 October 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## Speedyjax (20 October 2016)

Hi, everyone. I've joined the forum today, and I stumbled across this thread, and thought I should say hi. I also live near you all, in Drefach Felindre, in fact when my family and I first moved to Wales, the house wasn't finalised so most of us moved into a holiday cottage in Tanglwst, and some of our dearest family friends are those that we made right at the very beginning in Tanglwst. One of which, CDM, would probably be your neighbour that bought you the housewarming gift, Pam, our hairdresser...?

The off road riding up round this area isn't particularly good. Carmarthenshire is notorious for being crap, apart from Brechfa type area. Pembs is meant to be great, and I'm not sure about Ceredigion.

My initial reason for joining the forum was to research for my planned business of horse and pet sitting, and to get some thoughts on names, which I will start a thread for somewhere if any of you would be interested in looking at? I don't want to take over this thread for that


----------



## Speedyjax (20 October 2016)

Oh and I forgot to say CDM, your house was one my husband had his eye on for ages (not that we can afford to buy) purely for the garage/workshop area (he is a mechanic) got put off it a bit as I heard there was a puppy farm opposite which could get pretty noisy, but don't know how bad it ACTUALLY is. Right I'm off to go find a suitable place to start this thread, although I should probably try and sleep!


----------



## cremedemonthe (20 October 2016)

Speedyjax said:



			Hi, everyone. I've joined the forum today, and I stumbled across this thread, and thought I should say hi. I also live near you all, in Drefach Felindre, in fact when my family and I first moved to Wales, the house wasn't finalised so most of us moved into a holiday cottage in Tanglwst, and some of our dearest family friends are those that we made right at the very beginning in Tanglwst. One of which, CDM, would probably be your neighbour that bought you the housewarming gift, Pam, our hairdresser...?

The off road riding up round this area isn't particularly good. Carmarthenshire is notorious for being crap, apart from Brechfa type area. Pembs is meant to be great, and I'm not sure about Ceredigion.

My initial reason for joining the forum was to research for my planned business of horse and pet sitting, and to get some thoughts on names, which I will start a thread for somewhere if any of you would be interested in looking at? I don't want to take over this thread for that
		
Click to expand...

Hello, welcome to the forum and yes, Pam comes up to cut my Mum's hair!


----------



## cremedemonthe (20 October 2016)

Speedyjax said:



			Oh and I forgot to say CDM, your house was one my husband had his eye on for ages (not that we can afford to buy) purely for the garage/workshop area (he is a mechanic) got put off it a bit as I heard there was a puppy farm opposite which could get pretty noisy, but don't know how bad it ACTUALLY is. Right I'm off to go find a suitable place to start this thread, although I should probably try and sleep!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we have 2 garages, both with large inspection pits in. I have one as a workshop and have turned the other one in to a barn as it's full of chickens and ducks!


----------



## Speedyjax (20 October 2016)

Haha sounds good, clever idea.


----------



## RidesWestern (22 October 2016)

Hello   I am not that far away & have amazing off road riding on Llanllwni Mountain


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 October 2016)

RidesWestern said:



			Hello   I am not that far away & have amazing off road riding on Llanllwni Mountain 

Click to expand...

Now you are just teasing!


----------



## Pipkin (24 October 2016)

Speedyjax said:



			Hi, everyone. I've joined the forum today, and I stumbled across this thread, and thought I should say hi. I also live near you all, in Drefach Felindre, in fact when my family and I first moved to Wales, the house wasn't finalised so most of us moved into a holiday cottage in Tanglwst, and some of our dearest family friends are those that we made right at the very beginning in Tanglwst. One of which, CDM, would probably be your neighbour that bought you the housewarming gift, Pam, our hairdresser...?

The off road riding up round this area isn't particularly good. Carmarthenshire is notorious for being crap, apart from Brechfa type area. Pembs is meant to be great, and I'm not sure about Ceredigion.

My initial reason for joining the forum was to research for my planned business of horse and pet sitting, and to get some thoughts on names, which I will start a thread for somewhere if any of you would be interested in looking at? I don't want to take over this thread for that
		
Click to expand...

I'm lucky, everywhere I have lived in Carms has had amazing hacking, have just moved my horses up on top of Llanllwni for the winter so am spoilt for choice, hopefully buying in brechfa next spring providing all goes to plan. Llanllwni/brechfa/caio/llandovery is all great, anything else is, as you say crap. Shame really.


----------



## RidesWestern (30 October 2016)

Pipkin said:



			I'm lucky, everywhere I have lived in Carms has had amazing hacking, have just moved my horses up on top of Llanllwni for the winter so am spoilt for choice, hopefully buying in brechfa next spring providing all goes to plan. Llanllwni/brechfa/caio/llandovery is all great, anything else is, as you say crap. Shame really.
		
Click to expand...

Have you been out exploring the mountain?  We should meet up for a ride sometime.


----------



## cremedemonthe (31 October 2016)

Meet the thug, only 7 inches tall and sits in a pen in my workshop watching me. Runs up and down trying to get out to get in my way!
He pulls bits of material that I am working on through the side of  pen , I am making 4 cable parachutes which I have to lay out on very large tables, he can reach them unfortunately!
He thinks it's great fun.






[/URL]


----------



## Pipkin (4 November 2016)

RidesWestern said:



			Have you been out exploring the mountain?  We should meet up for a ride sometime.
		
Click to expand...

As long as the spotty nutter can be avoided then yes 
Going to explore Gwernogle on the weekend after clipping, they're getting a bit hot to go out for more than hour now.


----------



## RidesWestern (10 November 2016)

Pipkin said:



			As long as the spotty nutter can be avoided then yes 
Going to explore Gwernogle on the weekend after clipping, they're getting a bit hot to go out for more than hour now.
		
Click to expand...

He is over by us ATM


----------



## cremedemonthe (6 October 2017)

How are all the locals to me doing then?
I have settled in really well, since last April I have had a lovely Welsh girlfriend who lives about 400 yards up the road from me which is very handy. It's like having your own interpretor and sat nav right on your doorstep.
She knows the area very well, her Son is a tractor driver (self employed) which is also handy as he cuts our hedges in the field.
I still can't speak Welsh despite my girlfriends best attempts at teaching me, I know a few words but struggle with the pronounciations and have come to the conclusion I am just not clever enough to learn.
I was never good at languages, any, including English.
Business is ticking over, a few local contacts who want saddlery made or repaired and as this isn't the Club House where anything goes I can't tell you on here what I have had to make a couple of months ago. Even took me by surprise, NEVER in 32 years have I been asked to make one of those, never knew they even existed , still, always making something different are I.
Oz


----------



## cobgoblin (6 October 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			How are all the locals to me doing then?
I have settled in really well, since last April I have had a lovely Welsh girlfriend who lives about 400 yards up the road from me which is very handy. It's like having your own interpretor and sat nav right on your doorstep.
She knows the area very well, her Son is a tractor driver (self employed) which is also handy as he cuts our hedges in the field.
I still can't speak Welsh despite my girlfriends best attempts at teaching me, I know a few words but struggle with the pronounciations and have come to the conclusion I am just not clever enough to learn.
I was never good at languages, any, including English.
Business is ticking over, a few local contacts who want saddlery made or repaired and as this isn't the Club House where anything goes I can't tell you on here what I have had to make a couple of months ago. Even took me by surprise, NEVER in 32 years have I been asked to make one of those, never knew they even existed , still, always making something different are I.
Oz
		
Click to expand...

Was it a chastity belt?


----------



## teacups (6 October 2017)

LOL!


----------



## cremedemonthe (6 October 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			Was it a chastity belt?
		
Click to expand...

lol, you are on the right track BUT I knew chastity belts existed, this item I didn't know about at all


----------



## cobgoblin (6 October 2017)

cremedemonthe said:



			lol, you are on the right track BUT I knew chastity belts existed, this item I didn't know about at all
		
Click to expand...

OK....you have to go in the club house and tell us!


----------



## Fragglerock (6 October 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			OK....you have to go in the club house and tell us!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely


----------



## cremedemonthe (6 October 2017)

ok I'll see you in there but won't tell you. Going to have a bit of fun with you and see if any of you can guess and I will confirm if someone guesses correctly, should be amusing


----------



## cally23 (10 October 2017)

Can I say hello and ask for some advice please? We are moving from Cardiff to West Wales, hopefully spring next year. We are going on a scouting mission in November. Can you give me any advice regarding, areas you think we should avoid, where I would find good Hacking and any other opinions would be most appreciated. We are looking for a smallholding, with land, stabling for at least 4 Horses. We are open to almost any area if it will provide the above. Cheers and TIA


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 October 2017)

Hello,
There is hacking around but not near me other than the Horse Trail about 2-3 miles away.
If you want a reliable estate agent to look for properties then I would recommend Philip Ling in Newcastle Emlyn, he sold us our bungalow and to be honest all the other usual estate agents were rubbish.They either didn't turn up or gave a very different picture of the place we were seeing than our own eyes were telling us.Some of the properties were almost derelict and falling down yet were described as "perfect country residences" !
MAKE sure you get a survey what ever you buy, as much as I hate to say it, there are some lovely places here and equally some utter rubbish too.
I used a very good surveyor who was brutally honest and thorough and saved us making a very expense mistake which would have had us buying a property that was full of asbestos!
Oz


----------



## cally23 (11 October 2017)

Thanks very much for your help. I will keep that info on file. Cheers


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 October 2017)

Welcome, let us know how you both get on and if near me in Tanglwst come round for a cuppa 
Oz


----------



## saalsk (13 January 2018)

*waves*

Doesn't time just fly ! we are hitting year 3 here now, and with the sheep and the horses ( and work, but that just gets in the way of me having fun with the horses ! ) and it is still fabulous.  The snow has been fun though  !


----------



## cremedemonthe (15 January 2018)

saalsk said:



			*waves*

Doesn't time just fly ! we are hitting year 3 here now, and with the sheep and the horses ( and work, but that just gets in the way of me having fun with the horses ! ) and it is still fabulous.  The snow has been fun though  !
		
Click to expand...

2 years next month for us. Working hard, never enough time to do what I want!
Leather conditioner selling well, I have had to make 3 batches in 3 months, most I have ever had to make and the cockerel collars are selling like hot cakes, have another 36 to make this morning.
The horse and rider Locatas are selling well too, so all in all enough to keep me going.
Do a bit of saddlery as and when it's need or asked for, weirdest thing I have been asked to make since living here is a goat condom (don't ask)
Just bought a brand new enormous sewing machine to make the cable parachutes with, weighs about 300lbs and nearly had a hernia getting it off it's pallet when it arrived!

We lost one of our 3 dogs just over a year ago and have another new one, (JRT) who is another rescue and is from Banstead (Surrey) so another Surrey boy!
Still hatching poultry, started on Pheasants too last year. Snow wasn't here long enough and not as deep as where I came from (Caterham) people here do make me laugh as well as friends online, they say, "oh do you find it cold in Wales"?
NO, back up in Surrey on the North Downs where I was born  we were often snowed in in the Winter in days gone by and several years ago it was minus 15 there and 18 inches of snow, I am used to it and I have yet to feel really cold here. It is wetter here and windier, although I was 2-300feet higher back in Surrey than I am now it's more exposed here than Surrey, so I notice the wind. As for the rain, I actually like it, in Surrey it had become too hot for me, the Summers were unbearable and so dry here it's cooler and wetter I really like that!
Oz


----------



## saalsk (1 February 2018)

Well this autumn/winter has been wet  ! Can't say I have experience of past years, but sheesh - wellies are earning their money. Sorry to hear about your dog, but good to hear a new one has fitted in.  

Goat condom *blinks slowly*  well there's a conversation stopper ! 

I have decided I may keep a WHW chappie ( horse - obviously ) and train him to harness - once he is side reined etc I'll be calling on you for some harness making ! 

E x


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 February 2018)

saalsk said:



			Well this autumn/winter has been wet  ! Can't say I have experience of past years, but sheesh - wellies are earning their money. Sorry to hear about your dog, but good to hear a new one has fitted in.  

Goat condom *blinks slowly*  well there's a conversation stopper ! 

I have decided I may keep a WHW chappie ( horse - obviously ) and train him to harness - once he is side reined etc I'll be calling on you for some harness making ! 

E x
		
Click to expand...

It will be a pleasure making a harness/saddlery after goat condoms!
Oz


----------

